# Kindle won't recharge



## srf89 (Aug 18, 2014)

My kindle Fire, which is only about 5 months old, will not recharge, no matter what device or wall outlet I use to plug in. I bought a brand new Kindle Fire recharger, so now I have two (plus other rechargers) It's not in any way damaged. Unfortunately there isn't an Amazon store like there is an apple store so I can't take it in. Can someone please help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

srf89 said:


> My kindle Fire, which is only about 5 months old, will not recharge, no matter what device or wall outlet I use to plug in. I bought a brand new Kindle Fire recharger, so now I have two (plus other rechargers) It's not in any way damaged. Unfortunately there isn't an Amazon store like there is an apple store so I can't take it in. Can someone please help?


Have you checked the cable itself? Some cables are data only.

Is the device completely dead? Sometimes I thought mine wouldn't charge, but I left it plugged in overnight and it charged.

So, first, try another cable. And then, try just leaving it alone, plugged in overnight.

Back in a minute with a cable recommendation.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This^ is the one I have, it's currently $9.99. There are cheaper ones in the $5 range, but I haven't used them--they may be fine.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, don't hesitate to call Kindle CS--they will try to help you over the phone.

See this link for numbers and other information:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96272.msg1487795.html#msg1487795

Betsy


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

srf89, I'm only giving you my personal impression here (and I could be completely wrong), but there's been several times I've had charging problems with a couple different Kindle devices too, and it seemed to me that the Kindle's cable port might be to blame. For it's tiny, and there's an even tinier tongue-like protrusion inside, which must properly insert into the end of the charging cable to work. But that protrusion is very close-- read: almost flat against-- one side of the connector port in which it sits, and it seems far too easy to casually plug the connector into the port, and the tongue slip BENEATH the connector, rather than into it, like it's supposed to do. And you end up thinking you've connected your Kindle, when you really haven't. I think the charging light comes on and everything under these conditions sometimes, but the Kindle doesn't charge.

I seem to have had fewer charging problems ever since I began being much more careful about how I plug in the cable. This sometimes tough to properly seat charging port is by far my biggest complaint against Kindle devices.

I've been surprised that more people haven't had this problem. But maybe only a small number of Kindles end up with the port tongue so close to the bottom of the port slot, so that it's sort of an uncommon factory defect. However, both my Kindles seem to have the problem: an old Kindle ereader with keyboard, and a Kindle Fire tablet. :-(


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

If your device is still within the one-year period, just call CS over the phone or use the Mayday function (not sure if yours has it).  They will walk you through a couple of test checks, and if all else fails, they can replace your device, if determined to be faulty.  Betsy has the link for the CS numbers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What Brownskins said . . . if it's not charging they'll probably not even bother with the troubleshooting, just say, let us send you a return label and ship a new one out to you straightaway.

FWIW, I've had lots of kindles over the years -- eInk and Fire models. I've charged 'em with whatever cable was handy . . . I've NEVER had a problem. So from my perspective: that's a device that is not working as it should and they'll replace it without difficulty if you just make them aware.


----------



## srf89 (Aug 18, 2014)

Betsy- I just bought that exact Fire charger, in addition to the one which came with the unit. Neither of them are charging the Kindle so it must be a unit problem.
J.R.- I will check how I plug in but I know I'm putting the plug in properly, and I used the charger on three different plugged-in devices.
Brownskins: I will probably end up calling this in.

Thanks for the tips.


----------

